# Sweet Potatos, Yams, and Low FODMAP Diet?



## LOOSEGOOSE (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I have a diet question. I have been on a low FODMAP diet for some months and it is really helping my IBS-D. I had some orange sweet potatoes recently - first time in a couple months - and got some IBS-D symptoms thereafter. I looked them up on an app and was surprised to see they are high FODMAP. The sweet potatoes shown in a picture on the app were orange. What about white or yellow sweet potatoes? Are they high FODMAP too? What about Yams?

Thanks!


----------



## JonSnow (Dec 9, 2013)

Potatoes (all kinds) are inconsistent across FODMAP and IBS diet recommendation lists. You'll have to figure out what works for you by trial and error. For me personally, white potatoes are ok on occasion but problematic if eaten continuously. Sweet potatoes are a big no-no.


----------



## LOOSEGOOSE (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi Jon,

Thanks for your response. It is too bad sweet potatoes seem to be a troublemaker. I would like to avoid the glycemic spikes and nightshade sensitivity caused by the white potatoes.


----------

